# Tecumseh 5hp



## dwright575 (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a 5hp tecumseh on my 1986 MTD snow thrower it has been working fine until now. It wouldn't stay running. I took the cover off the linkage area and saw that when I pushed the primer button gas would just run right out the carbeurater. Any ideas whats wrong


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

where was it running out from on the carb ? its def carb related , could be the botton has a small hole , or the float has a hole , but then again if the needle wasn't seating it would leak all the time . i have a snowthrower that leaks then you prime it like 5 -7 times out the front but a few drips is all and it still fires up and runs well , when was it last run ? you could try taking a small wrench and tapping the float bowl then try to start it , that would unstick a seated needle that was stuck


----------



## dwright575 (Apr 30, 2005)

jetrail said:


> where was it running out from on the carb ? its def carb related , could be the botton has a small hole , or the float has a hole , but then again if the needle wasn't seating it would leak all the time . i have a snowthrower that leaks then you prime it like 5 -7 times out the front but a few drips is all and it still fires up and runs well , when was it last run ? you could try taking a small wrench and tapping the float bowl then try to start it , that would unstick a seated needle that was stuck


 It runs out the large opening where you can see the choke open and close. adjusting screw on the bottom all the way in the backed it out a 1/4 turn I could keep it running only if I had the choke over half on


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

large opening sounds like the intake.... and the adjustment should be 1 and a half turns out from snug as a baseline. i mean the carb doesn't flood out everywhere?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

dwright575 said:


> I have a 5hp tecumseh on my 1986 MTD snow thrower it has been working fine until now. It wouldn't stay running. I took the cover off the linkage area and saw that when I pushed the primer button gas would just run right out the carbeurater. Any ideas whats wrong


 
the primer is doing its job it should squirt fuel in the carburator , if it wont stay running the problem is in the main jet inside the carburator " not getting enough fuel " there is a verry small hole that has to be clean you might get by with taking the bowl off and blowing some air up the bowl bolt hole but dont blast it too hard or you might pop the primer bulb ,, might get lucky and not have to take the carburator off to do a full clean , to set that jet in the bottom of the carburator start @ one turn out that jet is the high , you might have to open or close a little to get it right when a load is put on the engine if it boggs and blows black then turn it in (lean out) a little or if it falls on its face open it up a little good luck


----------

